# Kumquats



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I have been given a lot of fresh kumquats. Does anyone have any recipes using kumquats that they can share. Thank you.


----------



## gkoziol (Feb 6, 2002)

There is a restaurant in Chicago named Tweet that serves kumquats sauteed with other veggies and duck breast, They also used some in a gelato dessert.

There phone # 773-728-5576


----------

